# Rhom or Comp??? Anyone???



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Can anyone I.D. this guy or me. Had him for 3 months now and I don't know if he's a Diamond, regular Rhom, Comp or whatever he is. Thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I think the question is whether he is a rhom or sanchezi.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

looks like a nice rhom to me. i don't think its a sanchezi. def not compressus


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

When he's under the light, there's a blueish or purpleish hue to his body. He's about 5 inches and very aggressive. Anyone else?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess rhom


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Based on the pics I have to say rhom.. If you can get a clear flank
shot we can help ID him a lot better


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Not sure. At,first I thought sanchezi. But, after looking at some of my example pic's. Your p, doesn't have alot or any red on it's belly like a sanchezi does. I don't think comp, because of the shape and coloring. Comp's have red on there lower half of there gill plate,elongated dot's on the upper half of there body and tiny grouping dot's on there belly. Sloped head. blackness where humeral spot's are usually located.
here is an ex. of a sanchezi and comp. Ty G. Ty frank
nice p


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sanchezi.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Rhom to me....


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks guys...


----------

